# Western New York in winter



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishing downtown Rochester in about 8 degrees. I don't consider myself a photographer (I didn't even take these pictures), but I enjoy others pictures and thought I would share a couple as well.[attachment=1:296akyia]scott fishing.JPG[/attachment:296akyia][attachment=0:296akyia]small ice wall.JPG[/attachment:296akyia]


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A warm day out there! Winter out there is harsh. Still wouldn't mind fishing out there even with the cold. Some big fish there. Nice pics.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Hope that guy isn't using a Jake's lure. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are some huge icicles! Did you hook up with any lunkers?


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I lived in western new your for while actually just a few block from downtown Rochester It's definitely beautiful there. Could use some mountains  but beautiful.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Hope that guy isn't using a Jake's lure. :wink:


That's a flyrod in my hand (no Jake's), and I'm not even wearing my sunglasses :shock:



LOAH said:


> Those are some huge icicles! Did you hook up with any lunkers?


That day was slow for me, I did see a guy fishing live minnows (and yes, it is legal there) catch a steelhead around 5 lbs.

This is the same part of the country where mallardpin caught those huge browns (and nice salmon) this year.

I also fought some nice landlocked king salmon but that river is so big when they get into the current you are done for, never did land any.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that looks just like an area around erie pa where i spent many a day chasing the lake erie steelhead. only it was fall not quite as cold as that looks.


----------

